# paddle buddys



## nightingale (Aug 12, 2007)

ednaout said:


> Hey, I'm looking for some folks to boat with. I like to hit the play parks around here (Golden, Lyons, Boulder) and although I enjoy going solo I feel like I push myself much harder when I'm with other boaters and I'm itching to up my skills. I also hate wasting the gas driving for little ol' me. I would consider myself a class III (-/+) boater with a reliable roll. I tend to go a lot during the week and most of my pals have J.O.B.s that largely keep them open more on the weekends. Get in touch if you want to meet up! I just SCORED at the AlpenGlow gearswap and want to get in the rio as much as possible!!! Talk atcha soon, I hope!!!


I live in Boulder and have days off during the week. I'm a class 2+ boater but working on getting up there to class 3. Willing to go out anytime! Let me know. We may be doing Filter Plant on Sunday if you'd like to come along..

Sue
303-818-5515


----------



## Kimy (Jul 1, 2005)

Me, me , pick me! I love the Golden park, and come down from Frisco quite a bit and yeah, no M-f JOB either, so anytime works for me. Email me
Kim J
kjohnson at san.rr.com


----------

